# The unembossed bottle



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

No they are not Barrels or Cabins or Historical flasks.  But they are some nice glass examples that you have to appreciate.  I have been picking up the unembossed bottle for many years and get a lot of enjoyment out of them.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

Some pontiled squares and utilities.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

Some rose waters and eastern flasks.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

Whoops.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

Some western examples.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay last on, I think ya get the idea.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice display!  Who needs stained glass windows anyway...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2012)

Those look great! Some real good colors there...I too have quite a few unembossed bottles with great form and color...Love the last pic, although they're all nice.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice bottle display.  I agree, they don't have to be embossed to be special and beautiful.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 27, 2012)

> Some rose waters and eastern flasks.Â


 





 Hey Steve,

 Great redefinition of window bottles. Thanks for showing these guys.

 "Rose waters," you say. I've not heard that description for that size of bottle before. Please splain this to me.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 27, 2012)

NICE, Stevie! Not all beautiful bottles have to have names on them.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone  That's what we call them out here, like a florida water, toilet water type bottle.  Probably could call them a utility bottle also.  Really nice bottles, the picture does not do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blade (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice bottles. I also have soft spot for unembossed  older bottles. Could you show a better picture of this bottle it looks like an unusual color.
 Thanx,
       Chris


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> Very nice bottles. I also have soft spot for unembossedÂ  older bottles. Could you show a better picture of this bottle it looks like an unusual color.
> Thanx,
> Â Â Â Â  Chris


 I am unable to describe that color, you are right it is unusual.  When I get home I will try to get some better pics of the color.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Blade, I finally got home and here is a couple more pics.  really unusual color.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 16, 2012)

Another one.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks like some crazy Baltimore glass works color..... Did any glass blowers from Baltimore make it out west?

 Chris


----------



## westernbittersnut (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris,
          In all my research on the glassworks in 19th century California, I have not found evidence to show glass blowers from Baltimore. I have found evidence that shows glass blowers were brought to S.F.G.W and P.G.W from New England Glass Works, Pittsburg and Philadelphia glass factories, Bellair, Ohio and Wheeling, W. VA glass works.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 16, 2012)

That bottle was most likely blown in Baltimore and shipped west during the mining heydays.


----------



## Terphunter (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice collection...love the display![]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> That bottle was most likely blown in Baltimore and shipped west during the mining heydays.


 

 My thoughts exactly....

 Chris


----------

